# Oregon Director of sales for Worldmark/Wyndham dies in small plane crash.



## nodge (Aug 6, 2008)

Frank Toohey, the Oregon director of sales for Worldmark by Wyndham, who was working out of the Seaside, Oregon sales office, died in a plane crash on Monday.  He was the sole passenger in a small plane that crashed into a coastal vacation home shortly after takeoff from the Seaside Municipal Airport.  Here is a link to info about the crash.

He, the pilot, and three children in the house the plane hit died in the accident.

My deepest condolences to his family and the families of the others lost in this tragedy.  They will all be missed.

Life is too short. 
-nodge


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 6, 2008)

I heard about the crash but didn't realize there was a Worldmark Wyndham connection.

The really sad part of the story was the family was in that house as a rental for a reunion.  They do not normally live they, they just booked the house for a few days.  

Definitely wrong place, wrong time for them.  It is very sad.


----------

